# Gotta Pic Of A Pocket Watch Or Two..oooohhh!



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry bad attempt at an Oliver twist connection, have no idea why, other than perhaps Pocketwatches were more suited to them days!! or maybe i am just a Nancy!!!

Anyway to the point, my age old hunt for the shy and rarely seen f300 Pocketwatch, which i had only ever actually seen in one German Catalogue, was going no where.

It did by chance however lead me to this Megasonic Pocketwatch, via a recently made friend.....a model which i didn't even know existed, and according to a well placed source could well be a one off!!!

This too, along with the Speedsonic in my earlier post has been via STS, after they miraculously managed to source a crystal for it.

The case is the same as the elusive( hee hee ) f300 version , in fact its practically a clone, so thats probably where its from. It has also had a light refinish while it was there, so is looking pretty nice indeed.










Its suprisingly tactile, and i find myself just turning it around in my hand....stopping frequently to wipe off the greasy fingerprints.










Not sure what to do with it really, perhaps waistcoats will be in vogue again soon...ooh i do hope so!!!

Case is 48mm diameter, size comparison below with GF Cal 1342 PW.










I have it on good authority that Omega made a Megaquartz version as well, so i have that to look forward to tracking down as well now.

And with the many Quartz Cal's around in the 70-80's i suspect there could be many more.... stayed tuned!!!! Breaking news could be just around the corner!

Keith


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Sorry bad attempt at an Oliver twist connection, have no idea why, other than perhaps Pocketwatches were more suited to them days!! or maybe i am just a Nancy!!!
> 
> Anyway to the point, my age old hunt for the shy and rarely seen f300 Pocketwatch, which i had only ever actually seen in one German Catalogue, was going no where.
> 
> ...


very nice Keith, I do like the megasonic.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Lovely Keith. It looks great.

I didn't even know they made them.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn you Keith that Megasonic PW is really growing on me .

There's something so clean and elegant about the whole design, almost a bit Bauhaus and very beautiful.

Congrats mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations on your find - it does look very tactile :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

First for me, but having seen it make sure you hang on to it as it's a talking piece :yes:

BTW I hope they do come back in Vogue again as I have my grandfarthers somewhere


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Loving the look, the quality and the precision... agree it looks like a great desk clock that you can roll round in your hands when at your desk... well done Keith!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking good mate!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Not sure what to do with it really, perhaps waistcoats will be in vogue again soon...ooh i do hope so!!!
> 
> Keith


Take up Snooker? they wear waistcoats there you know :lol: And so do us sequence dancers  I've three of them in the wardrobe - if I ever manage to lose that twenty kilos in weight, I might be able to get them on again :rofl:


----------

